# Need help to deepen an angle cut



## Canman (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi, I'm new to woodworking. I'm trying to mimic a plastic, two deck, playing card holder I saw. The sides are 60º and 1¼" deep. I purchased a lettering router bit that is 60º with a ¾" cutting depth, being that's all I could find. Would someone be able to tell me how to properly extend the angle down to the 1¼" depth? Would it be better to build a jig to hold the wood on an angle and use a straight cutter?

thanks.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Canman, Your second scenario is probably realistic. Bob and Rick have shown jigs with angles built in and the cutter is a straight bit. A link or picture should be here soon. -Derek


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

You could use a bit extender to get it deeper.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Canman

I think Derek is talking about the jig below it can be used in many ways,slot cutter,trim bit and what you want to do BUT sometimes the router is not the right tool for the job , you may want to take a hard look at the table saw/radio arm saw/chop saw ,etc.for this job...


========



Canman said:


> Hi, I'm new to woodworking. I'm trying to mimic a plastic, two deck, playing card holder I saw. The sides are 60º and 1¼" deep. I purchased a lettering router bit that is 60º with a ¾" cutting depth, being that's all I could find. Would someone be able to tell me how to properly extend the angle down to the 1¼" depth? Would it be better to build a jig to hold the wood on an angle and use a straight cutter?
> 
> thanks.


----------



## Canman (Jan 13, 2005)

Thank you for the quick replies. Mike, I don't think a bit extender will solve my problem. I think it will give me a straight cut down for ½" then angle cut for the remaining ¾". Here are two pictures of what I'm trying to copy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Canman

Looks like a job for the CRAFTSMAN ROUTER RECREATOR CARVER CARVING PANTOGRAPH 

It will copy just about anything..




==========



Canman said:


> Thank you for the quick replies. Mike, I don't think a bit extender will solve my problem. I think it will give me a straight cut down for ½" then angle cut for the remaining ¾". Here are two pictures of what I'm trying to copy.


----------



## Canman (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for the response, but I have limited tools available and I don't have one of those! Seriously though, I 'm just trying to get to know my router better and to know it's limitation. If I could ask another question, when I hogged out most of the material the piece warped. Is that normal? I believe the wood was cedar.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm wondering if it might be better to build it in pieces. The bottom, sides, and center divider.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Canman, there is`a specially designed router table that you can easily build that makes these cuts possible with a straight bit. You will find the plans in a book by Bill Hylton.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Canman

Just one more quick and cheap way to get the job done 

Long router bit below
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-3-Blade-Extra-Long-Straight-Router-Bit_W0QQitemZ130217525831QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

----------
see picture below.. 

=========


----------

